# Demodex Mange.



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have a ten month old Apbt who has demodex mange and 2 more 2 month old apbt pups. I'm wondering if this demodex thing is contagious or not because I really dont feel like going through what I'm going through the things I'm going through with the older ones with the younger ones.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

strengthcourageloyalty said:


> Hi everyone. I have a ten month old Apbt who has demodex mange and 2 more 2 month old apbt pups. I'm wondering if this demodex thing is contagious or not because I really dont feel like going through what I'm going through the things I'm going through with the older ones with the younger ones.


Demodex is NOT contagious. My lab/husky mix, Sky, had it real bad when we first adopted her at a year old. She had missing spots of fur, sores all over her snout, red inflamed skin etc. My vet told me Demodex was made worse by stress a lot of the times. So we got her fixed and that helped a little. When we got Spike, it went away and never came back (she needed a buddy *shrugs*). This was 14 years ago and to this day no signs of it have ever reappeared.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no not contagious like said above, how are you treating it? There are some great ways to treat it at home if it is not under control yet. It takes take a while to clear up as short as 3 weeks or in sever cases months.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I do want to add, that while it's not contagious, it is a sign of a weak immune system that could have been passed on by a parent or grandparent. It is generally advised not to breed a dog who has had demodex.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

my 6mo staffy bull has been fighting it for about 2.5mo now. it isnt contageous. lisa has mentored me thru this so far and it all has worked out great so far. everything that lisa has asked me to do has had stellar results. 

onyx did and does still have a weak immune system. it is getting better daily, but a fight. i did everything i thought i could do and this forum has helped with the rest. although he had what i believe is a mild case. about 12 1inch areas. the major spot on his head was the worse it took half his head. he now only has 2 small spots one on his rear quearter, and a new spot on his back


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Not contagious and a couple of shots depending on the dogs weight will clear it up. Gia needed 5. You can see in the picture where she was losing hair on her legs

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/27517-gia.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A couple of shots? What type of shots are you talking about?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

The vet gave her shot to clear up the mange....and after teh first one i could tell it was gettign better they were once a week for 3 weeks at first but it didnt clear up right away so she needed two more

It was Ivermectin i just found the paper from the receipt


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> Not contagious and a couple of shots depending on the dogs weight will clear it up. Gia needed 5. You can see in the picture where she was losing hair on her legs
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/27517-gia.html





performanceknls said:


> A couple of shots? What type of shots are you talking about?


I wonder if it's something new because when we got Sky 14 years ago there was no treatment for it.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

I may be confusing this with something else...I know its a mange and it was from her mother...I showed it to the breeder i got her from and he said her mother had the same things and got a couple of shots to clear it up. The vet said its common, and the shot would clear it up. Im almost positive it was demodex but i could be mistaking


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i give onyx Ivermectin once a day orally. have been doing that for about 2mos now. its a slow heal.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm dealing with it with my girl now, the most common way is to give daily doses of ivermetcin orally possibly in addition to antibiotic (depending on the severity of the mange) and it will norm take a month to 3 months to clear up. but to stress IBC point demodex IS from haveing a not quit to par immune system and it is NOT recommended to breed with a dog that has history of this mange.

don't know if you planned on breeding or not, but i would advise not with this pup!!

good luck hope it all turns out well


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

lisa recommended nu-stock to help his hair regrow. working like a champ. there is only 2 small spots left and they are almost fully covered


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivermectin can be given orally or by injecting it. Normally you just give it orally it really hurt when given subQ under the skin.

It depends on how bad the mange is if you have just a few spots then Nu-stock and daily or every other day ivermectin works great. If it is all over the body you need more of an aggressive treatment. For Mange all over you need to use a dip, antibiotics, and ivermectin. So if the mange is al over then let us know and I will give some recommendations to start treating.


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone sorry I was gone for so long but my computer crashed. I recently changed Patch's food to Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach and he will be getting that Ivermectin shot along with some antibiotics tommorrow.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

*here is some info and treatments for mange*

I tried posting all info in a zip word file but this website has limited file size but here you guys go 
Mange eGuide

There are four different main types of Mange: 
•	Demodectic (Red Mange, Demo Mange) 
•	Sarcoptic 
•	Notoedric (Cat Mange) 
•	Cheyletiella (Walking Dandruff) 
Demodectic Mange
Demodectic Mange is commonly referred to as Red Mange & Demo Mange Demodectic Mange is more serious due to its ability to spread quickly and because it is much harder to treat. It is difficult to treat successfully and the secondary bacterial infections, often staphylococcus, are very debilitating on the general health of the affected animal. This mite burrows into the skin of your pet deep within the oil glands, attacking the hair follicle which can result in major hair loss. It is unlikely to infect man. As you can see these mites, Demodectic canis & cati are very small (less than a hair width) and can only be seen under a microscope. Early treatment for Demodectic mange is critical as it can require a long and difficult treatment program. Demodectic mange is accompanied by bald, scaly, red sections of skin with some patches of fur left intact as it progresses.

Demodectic Mange is also hereditary. It is recommended that a dog with generalized demodectic mange not breed, as their offspring will be prone to suffer mange as well. The good news is that they younger the dog is, the easier it is to treat them for mange usually. Skin scrapings are used to find the mites or their nymphs deep in the skin. Demodectic mange does not itch like Sarcoptic mange. There are two forms of the disease, known as squamous and pustular. SQUAMOUS form of mange - There is usually a scaly skin with a light grey greasy feel. The condition may remain at this stage for a number of years. If the animal is stressed, the condition will worsen - the hair loss will become generalized, the skin will thicken and the greasiness will increase. PUSTULAR form of mange - the skin is thickened, wrinkled and inflamed. Pustules are present; these may become abscesses, or pus may under run the skin. There may be irritation when this occurs. There is nearly always bacterial invasion in this form of the disease and must be treated immediately to avoid further infection. Antimicrobials are proven to work best when treating for infection. PetsBestRx antimicrobial products are there for the infection too. Your pet's immune system tries to fight off the invading mite, which results in major inflammation with "pustules", bloody lesions and scabs. By increasing the general health of your pet, you can avoid the risk of demodectic flare-ups, Use food supplements such as cod liver oil, yeast, kelp, vitamin C and ensure that the diet is rich in digestible protein with some simple carbohydrates in it. Additionally, increasing your pets general health will help towards healing the affected areas quicker and improve the resistance to reinfection. .


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

*Sarcoptic Mange and more*

Sarcoptic Mange
Sarcoptic Mange is the less serious, yet more highly transmittable type of mange. Sarcoptic mange has zoonotic potential. This means that you can get it from your pet!

The mite's motion while burrowing into and moving on top of the skin causes extreme itching followed by flaky or scabby dandruff and loss of hair. Sarcoptic mange is much easier to cure than Demodectic mange because the Sarcoptic mite doesn't burrow deep into the skin of your pet; therefore, our Pets' BestRx Mange treatment works quickly and effectively as a cure for sarcoptic mange in dogs and other animals.

Underlying causes that weaken the immune system and make your pet more susceptible to mange include: heart worm, cancer, hypothyroidism and chronic use of cortisone. Some unfortunate dogs inherit a predisposition to demodicosis. Younger pets as a general rule will respond quicker to mange repair treatment than adult pets.

Infection usually appears first on the muzzle, face and the inner surfaces of the lower legs and your pet experiences intense itching; therefore, his coat and skin are usually damaged. Secondary bacterial infections or fungal infections are common and makes mange even harder to treat. It's very important to immediately treat your pet's environment using non-toxic chemicals to kill any mites or nymphs that have fallen off the infected pet and also to keep the area clear from bacteria.

The use of corticosteroids is contraindicated to control the itching, as the parasites may increase dramatically within the skin, causing further problems.
It's not uncommon for mange to be detected until the owner is also infected. The most common site of the infection on humans is between the fingers and inside the lower arms.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

Notoedric(Cat Mange) Notoedric Mange (aka feline scabies) is caused by a tiny mite called Notoedres cati. It is a scaly skin disease that usually start on the ears; however, it can spread to the rest of the face and body if left untreated. This type of mange can be spread between cats, dogs, rabbits and humans. This mite affects animals very much like the sarcoptic mange mite; in fact, their life cycles and treatments are very similar. As with other mites in the Sarcoptes family, Notoedres can infect humans, however, the mite is unable to reproduce on a human host. Notoedric mange, more commonly known as cat mange or feline mange, is the feline form of scabies. Cat mange mites are an external parasite that burrows into the skin of your cat and causes damage to their skin and hair follicles. Notoedric mange causes sores, lesions, and/or hair loss to your cat. Notoedric mange (cat mange) is highly contagious to other pets and animals. Diagnosis can only be made by a veterinarian because there are many different types of skin conditions that may cause the same symptoms as cat mange. Skin scraping is the only way to accurately diagnose Notoedric mange. The most commonly affected areas of a cat with Notoedric mange are the ears, face, and elbows. Symptoms include intense itching called pruritis, inflamed skin, scabs which may contain a secondary bacterial infection and excessive shaking if the head. There are many different treatments for feline mange. Most veterinarians will use either Ivermectin, which is an injection given weekly to your cat, or Lime dips. Both of these treatments may take four weeks to completely rid you cat of Notoedric mange. Unlike these potentially harmful treatments, PetsBestRx provides you with a safe and effective treatment that will not harm you or your pet.

Cheyletiella Mange (Walking Dandruff) Cheyletiellosis is a mild skin condition caused by the Cheyletiella species of mites. It is also known as walking dandruff because the mites move across the surface of the skin. It resembles a bad case of dandruff found on the neck and back usually. Cheyletiella are large mites that live on epidermal layers of dogs, cats, rabbits, and humans. They do not burrow into the skin but live in the keratin <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratin> level. Their entire 21-day life cycle is on one host. They cannot survive off the host for more than 10 days. Cheyletiellosis is highly contagious. It is transferred by direct contact with an affected animal. Symptoms in animals vary from no signs to intense itching, redness, scales on the skin, and hair loss. It can be easily treated with our PetsBestRx Mitactin formula <../../index.htm>. General Information The exact reason dogs develop mange is not fully understood, but genetics and immune suppression both play a role. An inherited predisposition to develop demodicosis runs in some dog lines, with the same parents consistently producing affected puppies. Bitches that have demodectic mange, or those whos hair has not grown back after treatment for demodectic mange should not be used for breeding. Puppies develop demodectic mange in the nest through constant contact with their mother, if she is infected. While all breeds are susceptible, some are at increased risk. Some of the breed in which demodicosis can be particularly common or severe are Old English Sheepdogs, Dobermans, Boxers, Shar-Peis, Shih-Tzus, and Lhasa Apsos. Immune suppression due to underlying diseases (such as Cushings's disease and hypothyroidism), or drugs (like steroids and chemotherapy drugs) may increase risk of a dog developing mange as well. Demodectic (demo) mange is common in short coated dogs. It would more likely be brushed off the fur of a longer coated dog before it could enter the skin. But still it may occur in longer coated breeds, and these are even more likely to infect their puppies, because all puppies are born with relatively short coats. Remember, 90% of localized and 30-50% of generalized demodectic get better In Time with no treatment. This is because the pet's immune system can return; eliminating the localized demodectic mange. PetsBestRx products support the pet's immune system by treating the infection on the pets skin; allowing the immune system to recover and naturally fight off the mange. Our non-toxic Mitactin solution further kills the mites without doing any damage to the pets immune system. This is why many dogs recover so quickly from the PetsBestRx products. Warning: Many Prescription Mange Treatments may be TOXIC to your pet


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

Ivermectin is a broad spectrum anti-parasitic medication generally used for food animals and horses. While it is licensed for use in dogs and cats as a heartworm preventative and topical ear mite therapy, it is NOT FDA approved for the treatment of mange. However, it is often prescriped for such treatments. Normally, in small doses Ivermectin has little to no side effects; however, the dosage necessary for treatment of mange may cause issues, especially in certain breeds of dogs including collies, Shetland sheepdogs, Australian shepherds, Old English sheepdogs and other herding breeds. Mitaban is a brand name parasitical drug used for the treatment of mange. The active ingredient in Mitaban is Amitraz. The mechanism of action for amitraz is currently unknown; however, the most current data available suggests that the drug may actually act on the central nervous system of the animals. The Mitaban treatments last 2 to 3 months, with dips every two weeks. Generally, dips must be given by a Vet and the cure rate on the recommended dose is approximately 60%. Dogs not cured by the recommended dose have been given up to 5 times the recommended dose in order to increase the cure rate up to 85%. These excessive Mitaban dosages have resulted in respiratory failure, cancer and general immune system failure. Many times, our customers have come to us because their pet's condition has either not changed or gotten worse, or they just don't want to risk their pet's health on a treatment that might not work. Even if the prescribed treatment does get rid of the mange problems, what was the cost? Not only are these treatments expensive, but you may actually be putting your pet at risk. Also, neither of these products treat the bacteria infection that accompanies mange and they require heavy antibiotics to fight the infection that your dogs suppressed immune system can’t fight. Think about it… A failure rate of 4 out of 10 dogs with a now compromised immune system and they are still sick or even worse... Are you willing to take that kind of chance with your pet? Mange Home Remedies There are a lot of mail order pesticides and home remedies (motor oil, sulfur, kerosene) that will kill sarcoptic mites to different degrees, but you risk both poor results and put your pet in danger. Some of these home remedies for demodectic mites or red mange, like most home remedies, have a very low s uccess rate. Only the heartiest of dogs survive or recover and most of these would have recovered anyway (at some point) with out any treatment. Often the dog’s own immune system recovers and takes over the mite fighting duties like all healthy dogs. Other internet companies actually sell these home remedies, but we believe that you shouldn’t have to pay for this information. We’ll just give it to you for free and additionally, we’ll tell you how these home remedies actually work. We’ve tested all of them and included some of the ingredients that actually worked in our products. Why pay for something when you can get it for FREE? Home Remedy #1 Mix 50% Pine-Sol Brand Cleaner and 50% Pantene Hair Conditioner and apply to your dogs active mange areas. What actually happens: This remedy is an old remedy and is currently marketed in Hawaii on the internet as a mite killer. Pine-Sol contains 15% pine oil which will kill mites. It also causes extreme skin irritation and is poisonous when swallowed. Like most home remedies, this one does severe skin damage much like a flame thrower would do in order to kill the mites. The only problem is you have to contend with more skin damage in addition to the skin damage from the mange. This internet company even advises in their website that you should use additional products to soothe and soften the irritated skin. Many of our customers have told us after using this treatment, they had to rush their pet to the vet because of accidental ingestion, severe skin irritation, and incurred enormous vet bills to treat the damage they did. Do you really want to use this on your pet? Home Remedy #2 Take one entire lemon, slice it (do NOT peel, leave the peeling on) Prepare boiling water as if you were making a tea, drop the lemons in and let it seep overnight. The next day apply to skin sponging it on. It’s safe and non toxic if the dog licks it. Also acts as a repellent as well What actually happens: Lemon oil is an essential oil that is a known parasite remedy and is often used with other essential oils for parasite treatments. We actually use this oil in our parasite treatments. By itself however, it simply is not strong enough to do the job needed for pet mange. In high concentrations, lemon oil can cause serious skin irritation. Home Remedy #3 Some 30 or 40 years ago, dipping dogs with demodectic mange in used motor oil was a popular & a cheap home remedy. What actually happens: The motor oil can cause rashes and skin destruction in severe cases. The hydrocarbons can be absorbed through the skin and cause a dangerous drop in blood pressure. Kidney and liver damage can result from motor oil dipping. None the less, this is a persistent treatment for mange in many rural farming communities and all the old timers swear by it including my 73 year old father-in-law. When I asked several old timers what is the percentage of survival for this type of treatment they all said “every one of them, that was still alive after a month, survived and didn’t have mange.” I didn’t ask any more questions. Some treatments just aren’t worth testing and this is one of them. Home Remedy #4 Mix 1 part sulfur, 1 part calamine lotion and 1 part aloe vera liquid in a large bowl. Add a gallon of water to a pot and pour the above in the pot. Bring to a boil. Let cool. Pour the mixture on your dog and rub into the skin. Let it air dry and repeat every 4 to 5 days. What actually happens: Sulfur is definitely a great product for treating many pet skin ailments including mange, hotspots, ringworm and sores. Draw backs to using yellow sulfur include skin & hair staining, tub and furniture staining, anjd a nauseous smell that can hang around for days. It will also separate forming a hard cake at the bottom of the pan or bottle you put it in. Yellow sulfur is ok to use on farm animals or outdoor pets. Pets’ Best Sulfinex is a great white sulfur based product that includes a special proprietary blend of essential oils and non-essential oils that doesn't smell bad, doesn’t separate, doesn’t stain skin or hair or anything and works incredibly fast. Calamine lotion is a zinc-based antipruritic typically used to treat sunburn, eczema, rashes and insect bites and stings. It has a cooling and soothing effect offering symptomatic relief and is a mild antiseptic helping to prevent infections that can be caused by scratching the affected area. Calamine lotion’s primary use is to dry up weeping from poison ivy. It really has limited effectiveness in mange treatments. Aloe Vera does absolutely nothing for the mange or the mange symptoms. Home Remedy #5 Shave your dog. Mix Benzyl Peroxide to any pet shampoo. Wash your dog. Mix ½ cup neem oil to a gallon of water. Apply on the entire dog and just let it air dry. Repeat once a week or until symptoms are gone. In the interim, rub neem oil directly on the active areas every 3 days. What actually happens: Benzyl Peroxide is known to cause pruritis (itchiness) and Erythroderma (reddening of the skin accompanied by scaling) in canines. Maximum recommended percentage of Benzyl Peroxide is 5% and is used primarily as a skin antiseptic and to open pours. It does nothing to kill the mites. Neem oil is rather low in potency and quite smelly. You really could not stand to have your pet in the house after using Neem oil on him. In addition it really doesn’t work that well and the treatment can be many weeks long. Home Remedy #6 Massage Tea Tree Oil and Neem Oil to the affected areas. Then wash your dog with Neem Shampoo the following day. Repeat until you achieve desired results. What actually happens: Neem is the original snake oil from India and its use dates back over a thousand years. There are many far reaching claims for Neem oil from psorisis, arthritis, eczema, yeast infections, etc. The truth is there is very little in the way of testing neem oil claims that have been done. It is also a very foul smelling product. We have actually tested neem oil for several ailments and found it’s effectiveness is limited for mange and the smell does not go away after it’s application for quite some time. One reason for Neem oil’s low efficacy is the most potent part of the Neem tree is its leaves. Neem oil comes from cold pressing Neem nuts which are rather low in potency. Tea Tree oil can be very toxic and irritating when used full strength. The toxic cyclic terpenes contained in Tea tee oil should not be ingested or used in open wounds. We have found Tea tree oil in the proper concentrations can be very beneficial in relieving mange symptoms and itching. We use Tea tree oil in our PetsBestRx mange treatments for dogs, however we are very careful and consitent with the amount that we put in our products. Care should be used when using Tea tree oil to treat mange. Pets’ Best Mitactin contains the optimal amount of tea tree oil to safely treat mange. Also, Tea Tree Oil is Toxic to Cats. For this reason, our Sulfinex for Cats is Tea Tree Oil Free. Home Remedy #7 Mix ½ cup borax and 1 ½ to 2 cups warm water. Let it sit awhile and stir again later until it completely mixes together. Then add ¼ cup organic apple cider vinegar to the borax and warm water mixture. Give your dog a bath with a good shampoo and lather him up real good. Then add the borax and organic apple cider vinegar mixture on your dog. Rub it in and massage well. Leave on for about 5 minutes. Repeat every 3 days. What actually happens: Boric acid and borax are commonly used in ant traps and for cockroach control. Boric acid and sodium borate (borax) is potentially toxic to people and pets. Serious toxicity is more likely with repeated exposure to raw or abraded skin or from repeated ingestions. Still there are those that say this works, however it must be used for several months and the risk to the pet doesn't seem worth it. Apple cider vinegar when added to your pet’s water can be useful in controlling pH levels, flea control, tear stains and prevention of future mange outbreaks. The rational behind this is that higher acid levels in your pets skin creates and inhospitable environment for mange mites. It will not kill the mange mites currently on your pet. Home Remedy #8 Mix the entire bottle of hydrogen peroxide with 5 gal of water. Then add about 1/2 box of borax and stir until dissolved. Use a sponge to soak down your dog’s skin thoroughly for as long as he will stand and allow you to do this. Pour the remaining mixture from the bucket on his back before he takes off to roll in the grass. Do not rinse it off at all. What actually happens: When hydrogen peroxide or H2O2 comes in contact to the skin it releases one of its oxygen molecules and becomes water. This single oxygen molecule free radical acts as a disinfecting agent, killing bacteria, and viruses because it raises the oxygen level in surrounding infected tissue. When you mix the Hydrogen peroxide with the water and borax, much of the medicinal qualities of hydrogen peroxide are lost. It would be far more effective to use the hydrogen peroxide directly on the active spots of mange, being careful to avoid fabric and hair contact to avoid bleaching. The borax part of this treatment is only marginally effective and requires multiple dips. This becomes a rather messy & lengthy treatment program; additionally, the results were poor. Home Remedy #9 Give your dog a bath in a good dog shampoo, then shave the dog. Apply Vaseline to the dog. Shampoo in a couple of days and re-apply the Vaseline. Do this for a couple of weeks. What actually happens: This is certainly one for folklore. Vaseline does work well for tick removal, however it just doesn’t work well for mange. The thought behind Vaseline as a mange remedy was that you coat the skin and suffocate the mange mites. What really happens is your dog licks the Vaseline, gets diarrhea and still has mange. This is an extremely messy treatment program and your dog becomes quite dirty before the next shampoo. Another version of this remedy is to use mayonnaise, but rinse off after 12 hours. Home Remedy #10 Mix 1 part chlorine bleach and 3 parts water, dip onto the active areas with mange and leave on. What actually happens: This is a very high level of chlorine and the resulting vapors exceed 100 parts per million. In people, breathing 30 ppm causes chest pains, vomiting, coughing, difficulty breathing, eyes and throat irritation. Higher levels can cause death in 30 minutes. This remedy is very painful for a dog to endure. You might as well pour gas on him and set him on fire! That is about the equivalent of this remedy. Your dog will immediately go into distress and vocalize his pain upon application of this remedy. It is known that chlorine doesn’t absorb into the skin well, therefore it is difficult to determine if this treatment in effective for mange. As you can see the above home remedy treatments have their pros and cons. We’ve tried to include EVERYTHING we knew of. PetsBestRx has spent countless hours testing different formulas to come up with the most effective non-toxic topical products to treat mange available and our products are guaranteed to work for you. We back up our products with free customer support when things don’t go right, such as self misdiagnosis. We train our customer service to help you figure out what is wrong with your pet, when you need to go to the vet or when you just need to just change your regimen. Our goal is to save you time, money and heal to your pet quickly. What is Diatomaceous Earth? DE is a non-toxic, safe substance made up from crushed fossils of freshwater organisms and marine life used when controlling insects, mites and springtails. DE is crushed to a fine powder and the particles resemble bits of broken glass which are deadly to any insect and completely harmless to animals, fish, fowl or food. The INSECT scratches through the DE; which then causes the insect to dehydrate and leads to death. It has been estimated that 1 cubic centimeter of this sediment may contain as many as 24,000,000 shells (or 400,000,000 in 1 cubic inch). These beds, called diatomite or diatomaceous earth, are mined from underwater sources or from ancient dried lake bottoms.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

INTERNAL USE: Diatomaceous Earth, which can be fed to animals and is safe for humans as well, is Amorphous Silica (food grade), the fresh water type, food grade quality. It is naturally white in color resembling chalk dust with the texture of talcum powder. It is not chemically altered, treated or heated in any way. Pet owners and farmers keep their pets parasite free by including DE in their pets food or feed; while people drink DE for the same reason. Many vitamin companies use DE for the trace minerals and it is found in many brands of toothpaste. It is used as a non-caking agent in foods, baking flours and grain products. It is non hazardous to humans ingesting food grade DE in correct amounts.	
ANIMAL TYPICAL APPLICATION RATE 
Beef Cattle: 1% of total weight of dry ration, 5% in grain. 
Dairy Cattle: 1% of total weight of dry ration. 
Calves: 2 oz per day in feed or 4 g in morning milk. 
Chickens: 5% in feed; use at full strength in dusting boxes. 
Hogs: 2% of total feed ration; dust or spray on bedding and animals. 
Horses: 5 ounces (1 cup) in daily feed ration. 
Sheep: 1% in ground grains, or mixed as 1 part Diatomaceous Earth to 2 parts Redmond™ Trace Mineral salt <http://www.pinnaclefarms.ca/Catalogue.htm> if salt is free-choiced. 
Goats: 1% in grain, or mixed up to 50% with Redmond™ Trace Mineral salt <http://www.pinnaclefarms.ca/Catalogue.htm> if salt is free-choiced. 
Dogs: 1 Tbsp. per day in daily ration for dogs over 55 lbs., 1 tsp. per day in ration for small dogs and puppies; rub powder at full strength into the coat for fleas and sprinkle on bedding. 
Cats: 1 tsp. per daily ration; rub at full strength into coat for fleas and sprinkle on beddingTYPES OF DE: There are basically two types of Diatomaceous Earth. It's important to use only the amorphous silica type of DE because crystalline silica is bad for animal and human lungs alike. Another name used with amorphous silica is called food grade. TARGET PESTS: DE is used to control fleas, parasites, mites, ants and just about any pest in or around the home. It remains active as long as it is present; therefore it never gets old or becomes less potent. WHERE TO USE IT: Commonly used on your pet, kennels, pens, around your pets environment or even it your pets food. Also commonly used on carpets, rugs, window sills, shoes, in the home or outside on the turf. It won't hurt plants or grass and can be applied by just shaking it out over the infested areas you want to treat. RATE OF APPLICATION: No specific guideline has been established with this product. However, we have found you can expect to get about 100 sq/ft of area treated well with one lb of powder for medium to bad infestations. If you are treating before you have fleas or if you have a mild amount of activity, expect to get about 200 sq/ft treated per lb of powder. Water will wash this product away so treatments can be short lived. However, if you have a dry crawl space and treat it with this material, it could last up to 6 months. On the turf where it is subject to rain and other water sources, applications could only last a week and rarely last over a month unless it is excessively dry.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

now I do not recomend trying the home remedies but they are there if you want to try it I will say this ivomecton worked for my aunts olde bulldogge. the used motor oil is not a good idea to try did it did not work out to well.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

heflinskennel said:


> now I do not recomend trying the home remedies but they are there if you want to try it I will say this ivomecton worked for my aunts olde bulldogge. *the used motor oil is not a good idea to try did it did not work out to well*.


Hold on........did you say MOTOR OIL???!!!


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

out all of that the only thing you read was motor oil lol come on read it all deuce. just remember that was a cross post i kept when i had a resque here nine years ago. she was covered from head to tail with mange had no hair at all tryied everything the vet told me to do for a year nothing worked she was about seven years old tried the used motor oil in a small area just to see if it helped it did for about two monthes hair came back started puting on weight then her kidneys shut down and it was over. sad thing is she was the sweetest dog i have ever met always happy to see me my family and I killed her trying to make her better. so yes i have tried it and do not recomend it at all.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

heflinskennel said:


> out all of that the only thing you read was motor oil lol come on read it all deuce. just remember that was a cross post i kept when i had a resque here nine years ago. she was covered from head to tail with mange had no hair at all tryied everything the vet told me to do for a year nothing worked she was about seven years old tried the used motor oil in a small area just to see if it helped it did for about two monthes hair came back started puting on weight then her kidneys shut down and it was over. sad thing is she was the sweetest dog i have ever met always happy to see me my family and I killed her trying to make her better. so yes i have tried it and do not recomend it at all.


Because it was the craziest thing I saw on there. I didn't read the whole thing because I have no need to. We had our own bout with deomodex 14 years ago and never needed motor oil. I don't know what would possess someone to put oil on a dog?! Not too mention, you yourself say you don't recommend it because it didn't turn out good. Then why recommend it to be begin with?!


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

because it is a cross post the ENTIRE posting I did is a cross post. and I know just as well as everyone else knows people will try anything to save money I tell it like it is and have nothing to hide we all have done stupid stuff to save money or for one reason or another at least I have the balls to tell people the truth and not try to sound like I am better then anyone else. I figured the point of this was to inform people on the matter the do and dont's of everything and speaking from experiance DO NOT US THE F-ING MOTOR OIL DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT. you are better off puting the dog down the correct way if all else fails. does this clarify your thaughts on the matter. or is there anything else someone wants to pick at. because I am sure there is someone I dont mean to sound like an a** but this is how I am haven to because just to give info on something any more. on here, the bully block, on-line peds just because of one thing or another duece and i am sorry it has to come out onto you but I am not some dumb A88 or new be to this breed nor dogs for that matter. nor do I breed for what others like or want a name for myself like most.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

heflinskennel said:


> because it is a cross post the ENTIRE posting I did is a cross post. and I know just as well as everyone else knows people will try anything to save money I tell it like it is and have nothing to hide we all have done stupid stuff to save money or for one reason or another at least I have the balls to tell people the truth and not try to sound like I am better then anyone else. I figured the point of this was to inform people on the matter the do and dont's of everything and speaking from experiance DO NOT US THE F-ING MOTOR OIL DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT. you are better off puting the dog down the correct way if all else fails. does this clarify your thaughts on the matter. or is there anything else someone wants to pick at. because I am sure there is someone I dont mean to sound like an a** but this is how I am haven to because just to give info on something any more. on here, the bully block, on-line peds just because of one thing or another duece and i am sorry it has to come out onto you but I am not some dumb A88 or new be to this breed nor dogs for that matter. nor do I breed for what others like or want a name for myself like most.


Never said you didn't know anything, but when you post home remedies, such as using motor oil on a pet, that's just irresponsible to me. Even if you do say not to use it because the fact is, someone will probably try it. I'm not trying to be an a$$ either. Just telling it how it is.


----------



## Loki17 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Demodex Mange*

Hello we have just figured out that our new puppy has demodex mange and we are wondering if any of you had some advice on how to proceed and more about it. Thank you


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Loki17 said:


> Hello we have just figured out that our new puppy has demodex mange and we are wondering if any of you had some advice on how to proceed and more about it. Thank you


What did your vet advise?


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Loki17 said:


> Hello we have just figured out that our new puppy has demodex mange and we are wondering if any of you had some advice on how to proceed and more about it. Thank you


How old is your puppy and how extensive are the thinning spots?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Demodex is easy to treat the mites eat the yeast in the dogs skin.. Grain free diet and not yeast producing products beingused on the coat as well. Starve them out..

Here is some better info on it then posted

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45649-demodectic-mange.html

I would also recommend this suppliment

http://shop.bixbipet.com/collections/superfood/products/immunity


----------

